# Question regarding Communicator Research Operator and Intelligence Operator



## panderiz (7 Jun 2011)

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/communicatorresearchoperator-29
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/intelligenceoperator-9

Respective links for these jobs above for your own reference. 

For these two jobs(or any job the forces) I was wondering if my absolute horrid attendance with school is going to cause a serious problem with this? I had a horrible attitude towards school cause I know everything my courses have to teach, sometimes more than the teachers, so I'm seldom at school. My lack of motivation is very selfish cause I'm getting no instant gratification attending everyday. However in a work place I'd be getting paid so I would have enough reason right there to go every day, not to mention if this was with the forces I'd be serving my country. Is my school record going to be looked at and then when they see I have a bad attendance they'll just toss me aside, print my rejection letter and my chances of getting a job with the forces down the drain?

With regards to the jobs, for the COMM RSCH job would I be doing a general all around job with what they say in the "What they do" section with the option to choose a specific field such as "System administration" if I want to?

As for the INT OP would my job be one of the many things in that list? Cause there's a fair bit there which almost all look interesting.

Thanks for any insight you may provide.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

panderiz said:
			
		

> As for the INT OP would my job be one of the many things in that list? Cause there's a fair bit there which almost all look interesting.



Unless you already in the Cf, a former CF member that is re-joining or a reservist changing over to the regular force, you will not be enrolled as an Int Op.

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/intelligenceoperator-9#info-1



> Entry Plans: The Intelligence Operator occupation is usually available through Occupation Transfer. Preferred candidates should have at least a high school diploma or equivalent. Knowledge of other languages, multi-cultural experience and operational experience are considered an asset.
> 
> Other applicants to be considered are:
> 
> ...


----------



## panderiz (7 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Unless you already in the Cf, a former CF member that is re-joining or a reservist changing over to the regular force, you will not be enrolled as an Int Op.
> 
> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/intelligenceoperator-9#info-1



Oh sorry, kinda just skimmed over at this time about what each job did. 



			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> They will look at it, sure. Will it disqualify you? Probably not.



I'd really hope not cause in terms of computer skills I've always surpassed my computer science teachers, and they typically admit it. Would be nice to join the forces and actually be taught by the teachers/instructors instead of the other way around 

Thanks for the fast replies and your time.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> They will look at it, sure. Will it disqualify you? Probably not.



I don't know about that.  I, too, just skimmed his post and this is what stood out:





			
				panderiz said:
			
		

> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/communicatorresearchoperator-29
> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/intelligenceoperator-9
> 
> Respective links for these jobs above for your own reference.
> ...



The attitude already displayed shows someone who thinks that they already know more than anyone else and absents themself from classes as they think they know more than their teachers/instructors.  Even with being "paid" I can not see this attitude changing over the long term.   As they have also displayed the lack of initiative, knowledge and fortitude to research the two jobs in more detail, I would say that they are not as smart as they think they are.


----------



## spanishflame (7 Jul 2011)

The military might not me the right place for you. Military schools are very formal. There is no place for discussion. They pass on the information and you take it, thats it. If you are ever late or not showing up, this is called AWOL. You will get charged for this. Also nobody like people who know everything. In this trade you will not get to chose what you do. They will tell you. Eventually you would get a good job but it would take at the very least 5 years. I suggest you reconsider.


----------



## Delaney1986 (7 Jul 2011)

If you get bored in class then you might want to look into these trades more. Do the proper research, especially into the training involved. Comms Researcher has an extensive training period and is highly technical from what I have researched. Your "I know more than my teachers" attitude is NEVER going to help you in the military or on this forum. Whether you mean it or not it makes you appear arrogant and immature. The world of intelligence can be a thankless, tedious job. Patience, knowledge and humility are key to success in this world and your attitude makes me question whether you would be suited to work in a world where you take orders and you don't question why or whether you know better because you could get people killed, to be frank.

   There are also other routes though, you could look into job oppotunities with the CSE or CSIS, both in the fields of intelligence, both with the opportunties for technological work as well.

  I wish you luck!


----------

